# Refillable Gas in Spain & Morocco



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

Presently in Portugal where there seems to be no problem with refilling proper systems. 
Can anyone update me on the availablity along the southern Spanish coast (Algeciras?) or in Morocco where we are going in Feb.

Very many thanks

MIke & Ann


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

Try http://www.spainautogas.com/index_ingles.htm .


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

Hi

Autogas is not widely available at filling stations in Spain.

The outlets for Autogas are mainly the Repsol depots located in industrial zones of major cities.

There are reports that Autogas in Spain contains relatively high amounts of butane which can affect the burners of some fridges.

mike


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Lots of info here inc one place in Morocco

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-486258-.html#486258


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

I can vouch for the presence of the one in Jerez that is shown on the spain autogas map referred to above but it's not easy to find and you'll probably need GPS. 

Even when you are on top of it it is not obvious as not signposted from the main road!


----------

